# my hav eats poop



## al russo

lol..i have a 11 month old female..named dakota. She eats her poop. I know this is a common issue w/some pups, and am told that she will outgrow it. Any help discouraging this behavior will be appreciated. Oh, she usually does this during the night when no one is around to catch her. She is not using a penned in area any longer. She is allowed to wander the ground floor of my home. I leave wee wee pads around and she uses them..She is now sleeping through the night and will cry around 5:30- 6:00 am. I go down and check the pads for urine and poop. Most of the time the poop isn't touched.


----------



## Rita

Hi Al. First of all I have to say I love the name Dakota.

Anyway, here is a question. Has she always done it or just started? The vet term for it is "Coprophagy" just fancy for poop eating. For sometime people believed it was from nutritional dificiency. Others say stress is the cause. I don't think they really know why they do it.

But I was just wondering if something changed that caused her to suddenly do this. First, did you just change her food? Maybe the food is changing her poopy habits. What time are you feeding her? Maybe boost it up a little bit so she goes to bathroom when you take her for a walk or outside. It might just be a timing issue.


Did you just start letting her have free run of the house at night? Our old dog was a manaic if we gave her freedom at night. We had to confine her. She wasn't crate trained but we would close the door on our son's bedroom where she sleeped. Maybe too much freedom is stressing her out.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## irnfit

My dogs don't eat each others poop, or other dogs' poop when we go for our walks. What they do love is the cats poop....ugh!


----------



## BeverlyA

Boy, I hope someone has some suggestions for this. My Hav Cooper has done this in the past but is getting worse about it. He is a year old now and given the opportunity, he will eat anythings poop, cats, dogs, squirrels, rabbits, you name it. 

Beverly


----------



## juliav

Hi Al,

When I brought Bugsy home, he had the same problem. He would poop and then immediately turn around and eat it....gross!!! I called my breeeder and she recommended to go to any pet supply and get a product called DETER. They are all natural fermented vegetable extract and couple of other ingrediatents that makes their poop taste digusting. You give one table for every ten pounds of body weight once a day for two weeks. For Bugsy six tablets were enough. The actual tablets are liver or some other flavor, so Bugsy ate it up like a treat. 

Bugsy is now 7 months old (he was 3 months when I gave him Deter) and he never tried to eat his poop since. He will smell it, but that's all.

I hope they work well for little Dakota.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
They learn it from their mommies . The mommies eat their poop when they are newborns and tiny to keep them clean ..
It now seems to have turned into a epidemic .. I guess it is those tidy Havanese mommies we have to thank ..
Anyway Cosmo did it as a little tyke 9weeks . The first vet I went to said put MSG in his food .. No way would I do that so I struggled with a solution . I get headaches and palpatations from MSG - imagine what it woulf do to a 9 week puppy .. !!!
I now out digestive enzymes in his food and this does not seem to make it as palatable but we are not totally over it . Not yet - good days and bad days .. 
I have to keep a keen eye . Some say it is a nutritional deficinency but he gets supplements and enzymes and acidophilus ..
Yep Cosmo likes bunny pellets as well . Those lttle critters are a challenge .. As I said he enjoys his walks but I feel like a private detective constantly watching and checking .
Thanks for all your info ..
I will look for the deter..


----------



## Laurief

Mine guys never ate their poop, but like other, they LOVE my rabbits, and especially deer poop. I usually have 2-10 deer in the yard every night, and now not only do we have to clean up after the dogs, but the deer too. They seem to know immediately where they went & all run to it for a "feast" yuk!!! We actually had to put chicken wire around the bottom of the rabbit cage to keep them out.


----------



## Billbody

Try canned pumpkin pie - it is suppose to taste good going in and bad coming out!


----------



## Rita

Julia, Deter sounds good. Also, the pumpkin sounds good too. Although I probably won't be able to look at another pumpkin pie the same way. Is there anything out there to put on other animal droppings outside? I figure these dogs are so smart you would only have to put it on the deer poop once or twice and they would never touch it again. 

They used to say Tobasco or peppers, but is that safe on their tummies?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Valentino ate his poop for awhile but my vet gave me something that you sprinkle on their food that's supposed to make the poop undesireable! It must have worked because he quit! Not sure what it is called! You would think it would taste bad enough on it's own!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
I tried pumpkin - He would not eat it . We are a very fussy eater at times .. I evn miked it in his yummy food ane he seemed to get the idea something is off here.. 
I guess to him it is like pate .. 
Some days are better than others . Usually I try and deter him with a treat until it is picked up . 
Critter poop is another story all together .. I have to be vigilant . As I said before walks are for him and his exercise . I rarely get to look at much except what is he doing now and try to predict what will he do next .. 
I feel like right now we are in the terrible twos ..


----------



## vfeldman

Hi...I am new to the forum. I have 3 Havanese. We just got our 3rd last week and haven't even named her yet, but she is a poop eater too (not my others). We just got Deter today at Petsmart. I'll let you know how we are doing. The other thing that was suggested to me and spray the poop right away with Bitter Apple so they won't touch it....and say "leave it". Right now I am trying it all.....


----------



## juliav

Hi Vfeldman and welcome, 

I used Deter for my Bugsy, as he was a poop eater too. It worked really well and we only used it for 6 days, hope it works for your baby. 

Best,

P.S. post some pics please.


----------



## whitBmom

Hi and welcome to this forum!! Our Oreo was a poop eater, but since we have been picking it up immediately - not letting him even take a whiff - now he will whimper letting us know he pooped on his pad and that we need to clean it up  Mind you I am a SAHM, so I can watch him like a hawk, but I have heard that deter and forbid really have worked for others. Keep perservering, you puppy will get it soon enough


----------



## vfeldman

Thanks for your replies.....it is amazing how interesting she thinks her poop is!We are 2 days on Deter.....then again everything seems of interest in putting in her mouth! I appreciate the welcome. I will try and attach a picture...I may need some more time to figure that one out!

Vicki


----------



## whitBmom

Vicki, you little girl is so cute - almost looks like ours could be related


----------



## vfeldman

Thanks! Yeah....I thought the same thing! She is a black irish pied....white tipped tail. We are having a blast. Really love this girl.....how old is yours?


----------



## whitBmom

Ours is also a black Irish pied. Oreo is now 13 weeks old and he is a riot  Have fun with your little girly


----------



## juliav

Vicki and WhitBmom - your puppies are gorgeous and could be littermates they look so much alike.


----------



## whitBmom

It is such a small world, I would not be surprised


----------



## havlover

How do you keep your pups from eating rabbit and squirrel poop? It's everywhere and isn't realistic to pick up all of it at this point?


----------



## vfeldman

I wish I had the answer...we are using Deter; with some luck; but I still go out with Bitter Apple and say "leave it". I may add some treats if she leaves it so hopefully she has something more appealing to eat  

Going out on a lead is helpful so you can keep an eye on them. I am really hoping she will outgrow some of it and that some of it is puppy phase. I did go out and pick up poop today; I also have 2 others that I have to watch her with. It is hard...I am hoping to instill the good habit early, so she won't be interested. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
If you find a solution please let me know . I walk Cosmo on a leash and with a harness . I am constantly saying Un Uh and No . I can not look away for a second as he finds it .. It is amazing how quickly he can find it .. 
I even pull it out of his mouth as I do not want him to get parasites .
We are surrounded by it as well - bunny pellets everywhere & coyote poop too ..
I am trying to cut down on his training treats but I guess I will carry some and give him a treat every time I say leave it and see how it goes ..
Any help would be appreciated ..Thanks


----------



## dschles

My 10 week old pup eats his poop if we don't manage to clean it up immediately. I bought Deter today. My puppy weighs 3 pounds. Do I give him a whole tablet of Deter or do I cut it in half? (The instructions are 1 tablet for each 10 pounds of weight).
Thanks!
--Diane


----------



## juliav

Diane,

since your puppy is only 3 lbs, give him 1/2 a tablet.


----------



## hheitman

Hello all! I've been reading some of the posts on "poop eating" and have something that might help. I have a 4 month old puppy named Brewer and starting the very first week we brought him home he had begun to take on this gross task of as we like to call "cleaning up after himself". But I had done some reading online about how to deter him from this. Much to my surprise i had read something stating that if you include 1 Tblsp of pineapple with their food twice daily it will deter them from this. And it just so happens that it worked in my case. I would however ask your vet if he/she approves based on allergies or for any unforeseen problems. My vet said as long as it is working and he isn't suffering from any stomach upset or diarrhea then i am able to continue until he fully learns that this is not to be tolerated. Hope this helps and good luck! -Heather


----------



## Julie

Quincy also ate poop,but only his own.My vet said there are products out there to help,like "deter"etc.but he told me a cheaper alternative that works the same is to sprinkle alittle "Adolph's Meat Tenderizer"by Lawry's on his food.By the way,this has no MSG,as someone posted earlier.It seems to work.


----------



## Havtahava

Vicki, your little girl is adorable!!! As you know, I have her older sister and had a problem with the poop eating too. I tried Deter and Forbid, but neither worked. As a last resort, I put some pineapple juice on her food and that did it! Apparently the pineapple juice changes the acidity and makes it taste bad (as if it wasn't bad enough already) so it is unappealing to eat. Unfortunately, I quit the juice and she went back for a bit, so I had to do it for a while to break the habit. Pineapple juice is an easy solution too.

Someone else asked about avoiding rabbit or squirrel poop. If it is your yard, I don't know how you can really avoid it. If you are going on walks, you can teach your dogs not to eat anything off the ground. I don't even let my own dogs get treats off the ground, even if they dropped it. If it hits the ground, it's mine and in the garbage. I had one round of dogs getting really sick after a dog show when one of the dogs ate a treat off the ground. I don't know what it was, but the aftermath of diarrhea and vomiting hitting everyone was bad enough that I enforce the "head up" rule when we walk.


----------



## al russo

hey guys..thanx for all the responses..i haven't been on this site in a while...i made and error when i indicated that dakota was 11 months old..i meant that she was 11 weeks old at that time..she is now 5 months old...has a ravenous appetite and still eats her poop...i laugh when i read some of the responses that mention adding certain things to their food to make the poop taste bad...mnn..ar...should'nt poop taste disgusting all by itself?...lol...


----------



## Melissa Miller

Stogie used to eat his poop and it was disgusting. He out grew it. 
Both of my guys used to eat rabbit poop too, but I dont know if they still do, and I DONT want to know, 

If we give them some steak or something really good, Stogie will think about doing it again, but I try and watch him. I think he just wants seconds....ewwww Ok that was gross. 

SO I dont have answers, except a lot of puppies do it and maybe they will out grow it.


----------



## Julie

I'm interested in the pineapple juice---
Does this affect them eating their food?I wonder if it only changes the taste of the food,shall -we-say,the second time around?


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
re rabbit poop .
? How can you pick it up . It is everywhere down in the desert - those little pellets . Doggie Caviar !!
I just try and avoid it but it is not easy . Cosmo does not walk with his head up at least not yet but maybe Ahnold will teach him 
Deer poop is another delicacy I have to deal with . Not in our yard but the deer live just outside our fence and trust me they are here to stay .
Asta used to keep them at bay that was his job to keep them away from the fence line . Cosmo is too young and does not know what to make of them.
Who have thunk we have so many issues to deal with ..


----------



## Casper's Mommy

My 6 month old eats poop of others. He goes next door where a bigger dog lives and gets his  . And I think he likes deer and rabbit poop too. What can be done?:


----------



## snfager

Rabbit poop .... one of Daisy's favorite treats!!!!!! Doesn't it do wonders for their breath!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Owner of rabbit poop eaters also. I think they have gotten a lot better. Caspers mom, I do think he might out grow it. Stogie was a poop eater and now he has stopped. He is 16 months old now. The rabbit poop they MAY still be muncing on some, but I dont know. And I dont WANT to know. 

Goldie hops like a rabbit outside when she sees one, its SO funny.


----------



## Laurief

I am not sure there is much you can do about it. I have a pet rabbit with chicken wire around the bottom of her cage, but they sit there hoping she will go and it will "bounce" outside the wire. Our biggest problem is the deer poop, so we have to do a walk around the house before they can go out and play. Short of brushing their teeth each time they come inside, does anyone know if the make some kind of mouthspray or mouthwash for dogs?


----------



## Missy

We thought Cash's house training was going so well, but just tonight after being out for a bit- we came home checked for mistakes- none in sight- we watched him do a pee - so we relaxed a bit--- next thing I know he is under the table chewing what I imagined to be rawhide- but on closer inspection it was poo. euwwwww! we went and looked for the rest of it and was right beside his peepad, I guess we learned two lesson, no relaxing just yet, and 2nd guess those kisses. I guess I will go out an dget some deter or try pineapple joice of adolphs meat tenderizer...


----------



## whitBmom

As for the poop eating, the only time I have caught him doing it was when he was ill in his crate recently. It really was not pleasant. What I did notice was that after I had given him canned pumpkin to firm up Oreo's stools, he would sniff his poop - he ALWAYS does this after he poops - but the he totally BACKED AWAY!! it was so funny, as if somehow it smelled worse. Its bad enough already, but something about it after the pumpkin just grossed him out. Tee hee


----------



## marjrc

OH my - 4 pages on dogs eating their poop!!! ROFL! 

Who knew it would be such a popular topic?  

So far so good with Ricky....... touch wood! I am learning from you all though, so IF it should ever happen I hope to nip it in the bud.

I have read about giving licorice, black licorice. The actual candy.. cut up in tiny bits and given as a treat or along with the food. Not much is needed, but it changes the taste and smell of the poop and deters the dog. So I've heard!


----------



## dschles

I am pretty disgusted because my 4 month old puppy is still eating his poop sometimes. We are giving him deter -- and I increased the amount we give him to one pill a day... He had been leaving his poop alone recently, but I just saw him eat some -- YUK!!!!

Not sure what I should try next. If I try pineapple juice, would I just wet his kibble with it?


----------



## vfeldman

I have three Havanese and my newest (almost 6 months old now) Jazz is the only one who does this. I tried Deter and did not get consistent results; but have started adding pineapple (crushed from a can) into her food and she has started to leave it; she will sniff, but then leave it. I also am giving her immediate treat for leaving it. Hopefully the liver treat tastes a little better! Just watch how much you give so the stool doesn't get too loose. I am giving her a small plastic teaspoon in her food.

Vicki


----------



## Missy

The deter didn't seem to work for Cash. I am now trying he adolphs meat tenderizer. I will let you all know.


----------



## Havtahava

Vicki, what does she do with the teaspoon?

Just teasing you. I'm sure you were giving a measurement, but I saw that you are giving her a teaspoon with her food and it painted a funny mental image in my head.


----------



## marjrc

*"Vicki, what does she do with the teaspoon?"*

LMBO !!!!!! Good catch, Kimberly!


----------



## JodiM

Havtahava said:


> Vicki, what does she do with the teaspoon?
> 
> Just teasing you. I'm sure you were giving a measurement, but I saw that you are giving her a teaspoon with her food and it painted a funny mental image in my head.


LOL Kimberly!


----------



## whitBmom

LOL that is too cute


----------



## vfeldman

Alright, now that I have posting phobia, I will watch my words a little more carefully! It was a plastic spoon by the way, just so you get the visual right!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL Vicki! You're a good sport.


----------



## Lola

My dogs avoid their own but eat rabbit feces. If I am not watching them constantly, they will eat it.


----------



## Lola

any suggestons out there for avoiding rabbit feces


----------



## Havtahava

> any suggestons out there for avoiding rabbit feces


Stay away from rabbits??

Seriously, if rabbits are in your yard, I don't know how you can avoid it unless you section off a portion where you allow your dogs to go that the rabbits don't use. Otherwise, if you are only encountering the feces on walks, you teach your dogs to walk with their heads up, not eating things off the ground. Over a year ago, one of my dogs at a treat off the ground and got so sick (weeks of illness & treatment) that I don't let them eat any treats that hit the ground anymore. No sniffing the ground, no eating anything on it.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, it is a little hard to keep them away from the rabbit & the deer poop. They have radar & run straight to it in the morning, as if they were up watching the animals do it in the yard WE have a pet rabbit and we just put chicken wire around the bottom of the cage in the winter, and in the summer we move her outside the electric fence perimiter. I dont think there is a thing you can do about the wild guys, unless you fence in your yard(but rabbits still seem to find a way in)!!
Laurie


----------



## Lola

I know. It takes away some of their freedom to play in the yard because I cannot leave them loose. I always take them out on a lead so I can monitor what they pick up and try to prevent them from eating anything. I had a Wheaton Terrier for years and he never ate anything but an occasional grass munchie. Never did he eat rabbit feces.


----------



## Cosmosmom

We have rabbits down here in the desert . They are everywhere and so are their droppings ..It is a constant challenge when you walk the dogs and then we have other kinds of poop as well . 
I asked the trainer about the dogs eating their own poop and she said there is a product called Forbid that you can get from a vet and it turns them off the taste of their own poop .. I am now going to try and find it .. 
She said to some dogs it becomes a game . She also suggested trying a spray bottle - put it on stream and spray their face not their eyes but top of their head and see if this will act as a detterent . She said it depends on the sensitivity of the dog and some see it just as a cold shower so keep that it mind . Some dogs do not care ..


----------



## CapotesMom

Capote is doing this now. I bought the deter stuff and it seems to be working, but only a little bit. He'll still eat his poop but not all of it. I caught him in the act once and stopped him immediately. Egh..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

We have rabbit droppings all over here too. And since we have 3 acres, we take frequent walks & Tripp, who does not eat his own poop, LOVES rabbit poop-ick! And if you see Dreamer rolling on the ground, you can bet she is rolling on some animals poop. She gets soooo much pleasure in doing it, that its almost funny!! Its really hard to get her to stop. We have so many wild animals here its crazy. I keep a water gun on me at all times to squirt them & try to get them to stop...........


----------



## vfeldman

A tablespoon or two of crushed pineapple in the food has pretty much detered Jazz from eating hers....I am not using it anymore and we have about a 90% success at this point. It is at least natural and inexpensive. She loved it too; obviously doesn't help with the deer and rabbits though  Of my three, she is the one that likes to eat grass, pebbles; today found a dead little moth and it was gone......you would think she were starving! Give the pineapple a try!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp will eat grass, bugs, dirt. If there is a moth or any kind of bug in our house, and you are still for just a second, your a gonner!! So i feel your pain!!!


----------



## Greg

vfeldman said:


> Thanks for your replies.....it is amazing how interesting she thinks her poop is!We are 2 days on Deter.....then again everything seems of interest in putting in her mouth! I appreciate the welcome. I will try and attach a picture...I may need some more time to figure that one out!
> 
> Vicki


That's a nice looking pup you have there Vicki....<grin>


----------



## CapotesMom

Well I've given capote deter everyday straight for the past 4 days and it's still not working. He's now taken up eating the cats poop too. Now I'm starting to think he's missing some sort of vitamins in his food. any suggestions to what else is a good food besides pro plan? I haven't had any complaints about it so far..he seems to love it. It's just the fact that he's eating his poop that bugs me..


----------



## vfeldman

I'm telling you.... the Deter did nothing for us! Crushed pineapple did.....by the way, cat poop is quite yummy to dogs; higher fat content I understand! Try the pineapple; it is an inexpensive way to go....no downside unless you give too much


----------



## Havtahava

Same as Vicki, the Deter did nothing for us (neither did the Forbid), but pineapple juice was almost an immediate change. I think it took one full day before she quit trying to eat her feces. We had one small setback when I quit drizzling her food with pineapple juice, but I did it again for a week or so and it stopped her for good.


----------



## vfeldman

Kimberly,

Did you use the plastic spoon too? :laugh:


----------



## CapotesMom

I'll give it a try!


----------



## dschles

We also feed Purina Pro Plan for Puppies and have had a problem with our puppy eating his poop. We tried Deter -- didn't work. Pineapple juice -- worked for a little while, but not consistently. Right now, we seem to be having success with the adolphs meat tenderizer sprinkled on the kibble.


----------



## Havtahava

:croc: Vicki! I actually did use a plastic spoon when we were in the motorhome, but not in the house. Ha ha!


----------



## CapotesMom

I'm worried about sprinklin stuff like that on his food...how much meat tenderizer do you sprinkle? teaspoon? ...half a table?


----------



## Havtahava

Make sure it is ADOLPH's meat tenderizer and not ACCENT. Accent has MSG in it. Adolph's does not.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I had poop eaters on Pro Plan also....switched to Solid Gold and the poop eating stopped!


----------



## Thumper

Gucci eats Pro plan for breakfast and lunch and Cesar's for dinner and she hasn't eaten her poop yet! ***fingers crossed***

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

My breeder switched all her dogs to Pro Plan & then her dogs started to eat poop & had tear stains. So she changed their food & it stopped.


----------



## Missy

I also had some luck with the adolphs meat tenderizer. But when I switched to Back to Basics (from pro plan) the poop eating stopped. But I also think it is a puppy thing that they grow out of anyway. I think when Cash is older I will transition to the Evo or another no grain feed. Jassy still has tear stains on the B2B.


----------



## Rita

Houston eats Pro Plan and Cesars too. Hasn't eaten his poop yet. My big problem now is caterpillars. We are being invaded by gypsy moth catepillars and when we went for a walk last night he was trying to eat them. Yuck.:brushteeth:


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty is on Pro Plan and did eat poop when I first got her. Now she is to busy eating rabbit and deer pellets, small slugs, and any thing else that does not get out of her way. She acts like a cartoon beagle, her nose is always on the ground when she is not on the leash. 

I am going to try a new food starting today, she only eats the Pro Plan when nothing else is available.


----------



## JodiM

Sandi, You might know this already, but you need to mix the foods together for a bit, and not switch Smarty cold turkey.


----------



## SMARTY

I do know, but thank you for thinking of her little tummy. With all the other stuff she eats she probably will not notice. How old is your puppy in your photo.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I met a woman in the park and she had a little chee wawa sory about the spelling . She said her dog was wating its poop and the poop of her other dogs as well - he was just 10months old .. 
We have good days and bad days . I tell them no this is for me and it seems to be working --


----------



## whitBmom

Hello everyone, I find it is a pretty common issue. For the past month we have switched Oreo to the laundry room on our main floor - as he was getting pretty noisy in his crate - he tosses and turns quite a bit:lalala: 
But due to that change, I began to notice how BAD his breath was smelling. Until one day we found him lying in his vomit - he apparently has been pooping in his crate and then, of course, cleaning it up - this time unfortunately he got sick. It was awful!! uke: 

So for the course of this week I have been giving Oreo some canned pineapple tidbits before each meal to see if he will continue to do this. I guess this will always be a work in progress :frusty:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I have read all of the great advice on this thread about poop eating. Our little Emma has been a poop eater for most of her 2 years uke: 

We have tried Forbid and Deter (an another pill we got from Drs Foster & Smith) and for the last week we have been putting a teaspoon of crushed pineapple in her breakfast and dinner (she loves it!). I thought it was getting better but not after the "remnants" I saw left over earlier tonight on her peepad. Does anyone know how long I should give the crushed pineapple to her before she stops it for good? Should I be giving her more than a teaspoon (plastic!!) with her meals (she is 11 pounds)? 

She is pretty much supervised at all times when we are home and in a crate when we are not. Of course there are the moments when she disappears (think "blink of an eye") and yuck!

Should I try the canned pumpkin or ADOLPH's meat tenderizer instead of the pineapple?

 

Thanks!


----------



## Missy

It is the most disgusting habit. What dog food are you feeding Emma? Some have a theory if they aren't getting the nutrition they need they will look for elsewhere. I have my own theory that if the food has "animal digest" in it they end up aquiring a tase if you know what I mean. When we switched Cash from pro plan he stopped (we also used the adolphs for a bit at the same time)


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Missy - 

We just changed Emma's diet to the prescription "SO" food. Her momma, Zoe, is on the pres food as she had bladder stones last year, and we thought we might as well put Emma on it just in case there was the possibility that she would end up with stones, too. She was on Solid Gold and Nutra Holistic prior to us switching.

If we put the Adolph's on her food, do we do it on both meals per day and how much should we sprinkle on?


----------



## judith

i give coco a couple of chunks of pineapple or cover her kibble with the juice. this just lasts for a day or two. it is terrible when i smell *poop* and the odor is coming from her mouth. yuk!,uke: no kisses!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

:suspicious: is the way I look when I can smell it on Emma's breath. Gross, gross, gross!!


----------



## Missy

Cathy, I just sprinkled it like I would to season our own food- just a sprinkling and I did if for both meals. (I actually discovered it for ourselves too-- it really does tenderize and no MSG)


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Missy - I will add that to our grocery list for this weekend and will give it a try and will let you know. Thanks for the info!  Hopefully it will work and I won't have to do this :brushteeth: to get the stink out of her mouth!!


----------



## Missy

Cathy, I also around the time of the poop eating discovered "Dental Fresh" at our pet store--- you just put it in their water bowl--- I use a half a capful and it seems to help a lot- I continued it even after cash stopped. I think helps keep the fur on their snouts smell fresher too. here's an amazon link to see what it is. there are a lot of different products like this I just happened to choose this one.

Amazon.com: Dental Fresh for Dogs: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## irnfit

I don't think it has anything to do with food. Mine eat the same food. Kodi doesn't eat poop, but Shelby will.


----------



## KristinFusco

When I read the title of this thread I started cracking up! Lito doesn't eat dog poop, but for some reason, he can't resist Canada Geese poop! If we're walking near the ocean and he sees some, he'll grab the pieces and toss them around in the air if I am not quick about tugging him away from them. It is so gross, who knows what kinds of germs are in there! He thinks it's funny.

~Kristin


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Missy - great advice! I will definitely look at our local pet store to see if they carry the Dental Fresh. I like the fact that it not only takes care of bad breath but also plaque and tarter. It will be great for all 5 dogs. It does say that it may discolor fabrics - has it discolored Jasper or Cash's beards at all that you have noticed? 

I also noticed that PetEdge carries one called Plaque Off Breath Freshener. I buy a lot of stuff from them and may try this one also.

Irnfit - I agree that I don't think it really has anything to do with their food. None of our other 4 are poop eaters. I think Emma is because she was Zoe's baby and learned how to "clean things up" by Zoe's example when she raised her!


----------



## Jane

I am so glad to have found this thread! My puppy, Scout, was eating his own poop when I brought him home. At Kimberly's suggestion, I put pineapple juice in his food (just 1/2 tsp a day) and he stopped! :whoo: 

But then he decided to eat my adult Hav's poop instead!!! :doh: And he hasn't stopped. We just police the older Hav's potty time....it is easier because he only poops 2x a day and at predictable times. I tried spraying his poop with bitter apple but that wasn't enough to deter my puppy. The breeder said they learn the behavior from their mommies...so as his new mommy, I'm working on helping him UNlearn it! 

I will have to try some of these suggestions - the Forbid, Deter, and the Adolph's. Thanks!!

Jane


----------



## Missy

Jane, try putting the pineapple in your older dogs food too. If it discouraged your pup from his own it may discourage it from your older boy--- when do we get to see picts of your new boy?


----------



## Jane

Hi Missy!

I tried the pineapple juice in my adult Hav (Lincoln's) food but it didn't deter my puppy at all. Lincoln's poop must be WAY tasty....we call him the "chocolate factory".... 

I think I'll try the Adolph's first, then move onto the Forbid and Deter. Surely one of those will work!

Thanks for asking about my puppy, Scout. Here are some recent photos. I don't have a lot, since I'm finding it hard to get a decent photo of a black dog! 
hoto: 

Jane


----------



## juliav

Jane,

Scout is absoutely adorable, he is such a big boy!!! How old is he?

Edited to add that I just melt when I see Lincoln's thoughtul face in your avart.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Jane - Your boys are so beautiful! I've decided that the pineapple isn't working for us either (darn  ) so I'm going to start the Adolph's tonight with Emma's dinner. Crossing my fingers !!


----------



## Missy

Jane scout is as adorable as Lincoln is stunning. good luck with shutting down the chocolate factory (ewwwww)


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty ate poop when I got her, then she started a diet of rabbit and deer poop. She has grown quite nicely on it...Pretty coat, clear eyes. Smarty never got the idea behind the puppy pads, so once she was house trained she out grew trying to eat it (or the rabbit and deer poop was not as good the second time around).


----------



## marjrc

Jane, what adorable pics of Scout!! He looks so much like Ricky, though Ricky has less white than Scout does. I've found that the best pics of Ricky are taken outdoors and I'll even tweak the picture a little bit with IrfanView, though any photo software can do it. I lighten things up, just a touch, and then his features are seen more clearly and some highlights in his fur pop out. Otherwise, like you, I find it hard to see much of his face and eyes.

Anyway, your boys are beautiful!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Sandi, My pups dont eat their own poop but they too LOVE rabbit & deer(or whosever) poop they find. Dreamer especially loves to roll in it. So i have to watch them carefully whenever we take walks on our property.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well Valentino has also been a "poop connoisseur" for a while.....not as often as before but he still does from time to time.....oh well....he is in GOOD company!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Julia, Cathy and Missy for all your kind comments! I see Cathy and Julia you both have 3 beautiful dogs yourselves....I am addicted to these Havs so I'm not sure I can stop at 2....

Cathy, are your two Havs in your photos red sables? I'm wondering because their ears are dark 

Scout is now 7 months old. He is smaller boned than Lincoln, but he is like a brick when you pick him up....already 13 pounds! 

Marj, thanks for the great photography suggestions! Scout is a black and tan with white markings, although his tan has almost faded completely away to a white and his black has turned more like a Havana brown color in the sun  His two sisters are extremely gorgeous versions of him - they have significantly more tan on their faces and bodies (and are for show). When I took Scout into my son's school for a show and tell day, one little girl exclaimed, "Scout has a goatee!" and indeed he does 

Jane


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Jane -

The two are sables, one being an Irish Pied. They are not red though. Dani is more of a cream with apricot in her ears and Zoe was very much a cream color until we had her hair cut down a couple of months ago and now it is coming back in an apricot color on her back with the black in her ears. I am always astounded at how much their coats change color through out their lives! Pretty cool!!


----------



## RickR

Max doesn't eat his own poop, he does like rabbit poop though and he really loves the dried out poop of other dogs.....well, not completley dried out. I think I'm going to get a 55 gal drum of Bitter Apple and start spraying down the power trails we walk on......


----------



## Missy

Ok- so we thought we had Cash's fixation with eating his own poo solved. Low and behold--- last night and this morning there were two disgusting poop eating incidents.... 3 days ago, I switched from Back to Basics (they want on a kibble strike) to Royal Canin special. Is this a coincidence of could it be the food?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Valentino fell off the wagon too! Except this time he ate my bichon's poop! Yucky, Yucky!! What's up with that??







He needs to learn that this is for more than getting a drink!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Well two days ago I started the crushed pineapple and the adolph's (I'm not messing around this time) this morning there was a nice undisturbed present in their potty room. Yeah!!!! They both love the crushed pineapple!!!

I wonder if Cash started this again because I have been cutting back on the goodies? Could my little guy just be hungry from his diet? 

You know when Cash had his stomach woes and the vet gave us the low residue diet it smelled like Pineapple. I kept smelling their mouths and wondering where that smell was coming from until I figured it out. I think it has a good digestive enzyme in it.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Missy - is it ok to use the pineapple and adolph's together? If so, I've gotta start trying that now. Emma was a little better with the pineapple (just a couple of "incidents") and then we decided to take her off of that and give her the adolph's to see if it would stop her completely. Well, "sigh" I'm guessing she loves the adolph's on the way out of her system as she's getting much worse again. uke:


----------



## Missy

Jane, I can't see why it would be a problem to use both--- I believe the key ingredient in the adolph's is papain from papaya. I know the digestive aids usually contain both--- I have had no Diahrea so far. My question is do I have to do this forever or will he learn?


----------



## Missy

just wanted to update--- my system of adolphs, crushed pineapple and yogurt seems to be doing the trick---haven't had an incident in two weeks.... last night I watched him sniff and walk away....


----------



## Jane

Missy, 

That's great!! Wow. I confess I have been too lazy to get the Adolph's still....I seem to forget when I'm actually at the store!

But, the good news is that the puppy knows to wait inside if Lincoln is outside pooping (well, if I'm nearby). I think he is getting the idea that Lincoln's poop is MINE and not HIS! Ewwwww......

I'm sure unsupervised though he'd gobbble it up like candy....uke: 

How much adolphs, pineapple, and yogurt are you using? I have no idea abou amounts....

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Missy

Well, Jane, while I was posting my earlier message this morning Cash had a regression :frusty: there was evidence of Biz on the pads but not Biz... I found pieces dragged through the doggy door (gross) so not sure the amounts I am going to give you work -- I think diligence is better--- but I have been putting a scant teaspoon of crushed pineapple in the corner of his bowl with a dab of plain yogurt mixed in (that's just to get him to eat the pineapple) and then I just sprinkle the adolph's in with the wet food.... use how much you would use if you salted your own food. good luck--- if you had ever asked me if I could love a poop eating(wood chewing) Dog a few months ago the answer would have been "NO WAY-- send him back" but oddly enough I love this little beast to pieces. I just make sure I wipe his face a lot and brush his teeth. LOL.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Well, Emma LOVES the Adolph's (that being the 2nd time around). I think we're going to go back to the pineapple and see if we can get that to work. :frusty:


----------



## dschles

Do other brand meat tenderizers work? The grocery store I went to yesterday didn't have Adolphs meat tenderizer -- just McCormacks, in either a seasoned or unseasoned version. We have been using Adolphs meat tenderizer for many months now, with some success... but, we just ran out.

I had thought that Adolphs had been recommended because it didn't have MSG. The McCormacks also doesn't have MSG, but I am worried that it might be missing the magic ingredient that makes Adolphs work.


----------



## Thumper

I actually read something interesting the other day in a book I checked out from the library on homeopathic pet remedies.

Not sure if it has been mentioned on this thread or not, so I apologize for any redundancy,

But the author suggests Papain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papain Which I just read the link, and that is the active ingredient in meat tenderizer  So, stick with the Adolphs.

The author also suggests sprinkling cayenne pepper on stools that have just been passed! lol, Now, I can picture myself doing this and the neighbors thinking I've gone MAD ound: But some people say that will deter the dogs and eventually they give up on trying to eat it. But, I am not the authority on this, so do some research and check with your vet to make sure it poses no danger.

Good luck!
Kara


----------



## Missy

Crushed Pineapple has seemed to do the trick for Cash. That and Vigilance. I think if you can catch them in the act and do a firm NO! that is the best.


----------



## Jane

Thumperlove said:


> I actually read something interesting the other day in a book I checked out from the library on homeopathic pet remedies.
> 
> Not sure if it has been mentioned on this thread or not, so I apologize for any redundancy,
> 
> But the author suggests Papain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papain Which I just read the link, and that is the active ingredient in meat tenderizer  So, stick with the Adolphs.
> 
> The author also suggests sprinkling cayenne pepper on stools that have just been passed! lol, Now, I can picture myself doing this and the neighbors thinking I've gone MAD ound: But some people say that will deter the dogs and eventually they give up on trying to eat it. But, I am not the authority on this, so do some research and check with your vet to make sure it poses no danger.
> 
> Good luck!
> Kara


Hi Kara,

I bought the Adolphs and it says it includes salt and sugar. I wasn't too worried about the sugar, but what about the salt? Does anyone know if this would be too much salt for a dog?

My dogs' breeder mentioned sprinking tobasco sauce on the poops too (like your cayenne pepper idea)....I just didn't have the heart to do it!


----------



## Thumper

Yeah! lol.......Some people SWEAR that the dogs won't touch it, but a few always do? I guess its a gamble. Maybe you could try it and if your dog makes a gesture to still eat it, pull him away.

Look for the Papain in the meat tenderizer, that is the active ingredient.

Some salt won't hurt. Salt is actually an electrolyte/mineral and does help regulate the heart and storing water, but like humans....too much salt is a bad thing. But salt does occur naturally in many foods, vegetables and in nature. Its even in many dog foods, as long as you aren't feeding super salty foods all the time, I wouldn't worry.

Kara


----------



## Missy

Jane, You know, in addition to the pineapple, I have also been using a product in their food called *ProZyme*. The person at the pet store said it just helps them digest their food better. It certainly has taken care of any gas problem (which is why I got it) but it also seems to have regulated them and it says it works for Coprophagia. If you try it get the smallest bottle you use a very little bit. I thought it said it has Papain in it--- but it is actually Bromelain

http://www.smartcart.com/prozyme/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=PROZYME0085


----------



## Leslie

Missy said:


> Jane, You know, in addition to the pineapple, I have also been using a product in their food called *ProZyme*. The person at the pet store said it just helps them digest their food better. It certainly has taken care of any gas problem (which is why I got it) but it also seems to have regulated them and it says it works for Coprophagia. If you try it get the smallest bottle you use a very little bit. I thought it said it has Papain in it--- but it is actually Bromelain
> 
> http://www.smartcart.com/prozyme/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=PROZYME0085


Shadow's breeder highly recommends ProZyme. She uses it w/all her dogs. She also gives FASTRACK Canine Microbial Supplement. Both are available at www.revivalanimal.com


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Missy and Leslie, for the recommendation for ProZyme! I'll have to try it!

Lately, Lincoln has been back on his normal poop schedule, so Scout has no opportunity to "snack" uke: I guess I'll have to "test" if these things are working to deter him from poop eating though - I just can't bring myself to serve up Lincoln's goods on a plate for Scout though to do the "test"....eewwwwww


----------



## radar_jones

My Wife and I have noticed that Radar seems to be leaving his poop alone once in a while. Sometimes we will come home and find it in his litter box and then sometimes it won't be in there but we know he hasn't eaten it because of the lack of smell on his breath. Sometimes he will sniff it and we will scold him for it and he leaves it alone. I'm pretty sure that it's a long gone behaviour.

Derek


----------



## ivyagogo

We have trouble with deer poop too. I think it must be fun to put those little pellets in their mouths. We have so many deer it's impossible to keep up with cleaning it, plus Gryff is so low to the ground he gets at it long before I can see it.


----------



## Missy

I posted this on another thread- but thought I would put it here too - in case anyone can offer words of encouragement. 

Two days ago the vet told me to cut down on the boys food just a bit they were getting a little thick around the ribs---But tonight, day 2 on "the diet" My little pudge Cash decided he wasn't getting enough treats-- so he created his own little tootsie roll and gobbled it up. ewwwwww. I really thought he was done with that. But there he was dragging it in from his potty room and savoring it like a delacacy. I washed his mouth out with doggy breath spray.

The bad thing was I heard him come in from his room thru the doggy door so I said "were you a good boy Buddy?" and it wasn't until I went out there and smelled something but didn't see anything that I realized what the deal was. so I he didn't even get corrected.

Please tell me he will magically grow out of it when he turns 1 on Friday.
Do you think he did it because he was hungry? He hasn't done it in a long while- he still gets pineapple everyday. Please tell me they grow out of this...


----------



## irnfit

I sure hope they outgrow it, Missy. Kodi only did it a few times and stopped. But Shelby, yewwwwie! You can always tell when she had that extra special snack. She has cut down, so maybe she will eventually stop. I hope Cash does too.


----------



## Paige

My boys love green beans and sweet potato's...you could add them to their regular food without adding very many calories..


----------



## Alexa

I am so keeping my fingers crossed that Marley never develops that habit....luckily he tries to get away from his freshly done deeds quickly and the old ones he keeps his distance from. He'll smell any dog poop he comes across and then you can see how he carefully withdraws from it in slow motion with a disgusted look on his face....

Now the rabbit poop is a different thing...but those little pellets I can handle watching him eat without throwing up instantly....

Alexa


----------



## Poornima

Benji never ate his or anyone else's poop. He continues to be a good boy. He gets away fast from Lizzie when he realizes she is about to do her business. But Lizzie is anothre story, YUCK! She doesn't always eat her poop. I don't what triggers her to eat as there were days when she would not sniff or eat it and on another day she would want to eat everytime. I watch her like a hawk when I was home. When I came back from work, I first smelled her mouth, then :brushteeth:. I can monitor her around Benji as he has fixed times of potty. Well, I will have to take care of this Yuck habit once I get back from my vacation.


----------



## Jan D

Havee does the same thinguke: We don't give him the opportunity to do it...we clean it up right away and we don't leave him alone in the yard if he's just pooped. We thought he was out of the habit until the other day, I saw him munching. :frusty: It's so disqusting!
I read a thread about ProEnzyme. It helps with better digestion and then might make the poop less appealing. Has anyone had any experience with ProEnzyme? 

We'd love to just let him out in the yard with the cold weather coming, but we feel we can't.


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> Do you think he did it because he was hungry? He hasn't done it in a long while- he still gets pineapple everyday. Please tell me they grow out of this...


Missy,

I think he might have been hungry. I imagine (not from actual experience!!) that the poop must taste a little bit like the food that it was made from.

I am hoping that with consistency, Scout will eventually STOP eating Lincoln's poop. He used to GOBBLE it down - as much as he could get before I'd run over there. Now, he takes a slow nibble (sorry this is so gross!) and looks kind of guilty about it. If I am anywhere in sight, he won't do it at all because he knows it is a NO NO. So, at least we're going in the right direction....


----------



## Lina

Kubrick just ate his poop today after a good month and a half of not doing it! uke:

I was taking the laundry out and I guess he pooped and I didn't notice and of course since I wasn't watching him, he gobbled it all down. SO GROSS! I was very mad at him, and brushed his teeth out really well. I thought he was pretty much broken of this nasty habit, but I guess not. :frusty:


----------

